# Check coolant level- reoccuring fault



## KDJ (Nov 12, 2003)

First an update on my clutch - BMW replaced the clutch and flywheel on my 2001 6-speed - what a difference! The clutch must have marginal for awhile. Brought me back to the days when I first picked up the car.


That’s the good news - The bad: I keep getting random "Check coolant level" errors. After removing the radiator cap (when the engine is cold), the level is slightly low (but shouldn't be enough to trip the sensor). I put in enough coolant to move the float up to the level indicated on the side of the reservoir. I've repeated this SEVERAL times and I still get the warning at random intervals. The other symptom is a slightly burnt smell every so often while driving and I notice the temperature needle start to rise (never past the upper normal mark) and then return to normal- straight up. Could this be air in the system, or is a trip to the dealer my best bet?


----------



## WP4LDU (Nov 4, 2003)

*Take it back for service*

Look like you have a leak in the cooling system. Take it back for service and let them check and pressure test the cooling system. You do not want your car to over heat.


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I had my coolant flushed and changed by the dealer on my 2000 540 under my extended maintenance plan and I noticed that the first night when I checked the level, the indicator stick popped up a good 2" above the filler lip (when cold). 

After a week of driving it is now almost flush with the lip. Perhaps it takes a number of run cycles to purge all of the air and the dealers initially fill it above the max level to account for this.

Steve D


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I've had "check coolant" once or twice. I just topped up with some distilled water...no more problem.

The scary one is the "check oil level" light! Had that one hit me a week or two ago...sure enough, she was a quart low! :yikes:

I recently did a 4,200 mile road trip so I wonder if several hours of doing 80 mph sucks a little oil in? I've been told and I've heard from several sources that the I6 may use a little oil from time to time and it isn't any big deal as long as it isn't excessive. In nearly 40k of driving, I've only had to top 'er up twice and the first one was around 3k.

Chris


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Keep an eye on that coolant...

Mine did that for a while... added a few cups here and there... then the upper radiater neck started to fail ... more than it had in the past (which is why I was low on coolant.. weeping out the top radiator hose)... noticed a little coolant puddle one morning... replaced the radiator, expansion tank, fan and clutch


this COULD be the beginning of the end for that radiator


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

I used to get Check Coolant warnings quite frequently. They used to happen whenever I'd hold the RPMs high for more than a few seconds at a time. I checked the level frequently and it was never low. The warnings disappeared as mysteriously as they came. Welcome to 540i ownership. 

Note that my car has had the full range of cooling problems: blown radiator at 44k miles, busted coolant recovery tank and now a leaky water pump (I have an appointment at the dealership tomorrow to get it fixed).

Thank gawd for CPO warranties.


----------

